

6 things I learned from riding in a Google self-driving car - tehmaco
http://www.osnews.com/story/28162/6_things_I_learned_from_riding_in_a_Google_self-driving_car

======
tehmaco
I would have linked to the article itself[1], but the submission wouldn't
work...

[1]
[http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car](http://theoatmeal.com/blog/google_self_driving_car)

